# stuck on boot screen



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

So when I turn on ny phone it doesnt get past bootup screen. Anyway to get to where I can wipe data/ cache? Or past this screen in general


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmm, what caused you to bootloop? If you can get into CWM (do a battery pull, put the battery back in, hold vol + and -, then press and hold power) you can try flashing a rom or a backup. If not, then you'll probably need to Odin something new.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

_____


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well It is a stock phone. I held power key and home button down and it rebooted. Worked for a few days now it is back to boot up screen.


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

Volume up + down and lock screen button( power button)gets u 2 stock recovery (blue recovery) pull battery out put back don't try to turn on do the 3 finger salute I advised hold down 10 seconds or so wen u get there navigate with the volume keys and select with power button (lockscreen button) clear cache delete all user data. I am no expert this will work 4shore but do no this will start u over fresh. Then I would root push recovery and flash rom get rid of all gremlins and customize lol


----------



## oo- (Sep 13, 2011)

"dolfns99 said:


> So when I turn on ny phone it doesnt get past bootup screen. Anyway to get to where I can wipe data/ cache? Or past this screen in general


Do you still need help


----------

